# New to the site - Quick ?



## Gricey (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi

I am new to German Shepherds and we have just rescued one from the pound. He is around 4 months old we think! We just wanted to know if he looks like he is mixed with any other breed. Also how old do you think he may be? He just lost another puppy tooth the other day. I think he has lost most of them now. He is still squatting to pee. And he does seem to show some "interest" in our female dog, but usually just a half-hearted attempt.
















Thanks


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he looks like a purebred long haired GSD to me. If he has lost most of his baby teeth already than I would think he would be more like 5.5-6 months old.
He is adorable!!









BTW,







to the board.


----------



## BelladeLuz (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not expert enough on the breed to have an opinion on P/B or mix, but he sure is cute. Also the tennis shoes in the picture are in one piece so I guess he is well behaved too!


----------



## Gricey (Aug 2, 2008)

so far, he has only eaten one flip-flop!  he is also surprisingly docile, for the most part. he whines when the cats hiss at him! that's another reason we thought he might be mixed with a breed that is a little more temperate than the GS... thx 4 the quick replies!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

some gsd's do not like cats. others will chase and chase. the ones that chase have a higher prey drive. By the sounds of it your guy has a low prey drive but that can change over time will. Can't wait to see more pics of him!!! What is his name?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yep, looks like a fuzzy.







I have two longcoats myself, and recognize the extra hair around the ears.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would think that he is about 5-5.5 months old, based on him loosing his puppy teeth.
Was he neutered at the shelter you adopted him from? I think he is a little too young to show "interest" in your other dog based on her gender. Mounting can often be about dominance and social order, rather than sexual, if that is the "interest" you have seen him show her! The worst "humper" I have ever seen was a female dog.
He sure looks purebred to me. One of my two GSD guys is wonderful with our cats, even tiny foster kittens. But one of my other dogs, a Pug, is **** on wheels with the cats. Teach your puppy from day one what is acceptable, respectful behavior with the cats and he should be fine with them. Don't encourage him to stand up for himself at this point, because it might get out of hand when he is bigger and older.
He might squat to pee for years. My almost 5 year old GSD still squats most of the time. 
What plans do you have for training? I so miss having a young puppy in the house to work with! Your guy is at a great age! I envy you all the fun!
Sheilah


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

What a cutie pie! He looks pure to me, not like I am an expert though. Love those ears!


----------



## Gricey (Aug 2, 2008)

His name is Enzo. So far I have been working with him on a few things. He can do "sit" and "down," even without a treat. He is good about being on the leash and not pulling me. He is also good about going potty outside, but only if I take him out. So far, if I don't happen to take him in time, he makes no effort to let me know that he needs to go out.

Our other dog, a 2+ year old Boxer female, is keeping him in line pretty well. He imitates her behavior when they go outside, etc. He has been showing a little dominance with things like taking her bone from her! I think you are right- sit, stay- that he only humped Sally because he was showing off  He wasn't fixed when we got him. He has an appt to get snipped on Aug 25.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

If it's possible can you wait longer to get him neutered? As a maturing male, neuturing him now may stunt his growth. If your female is spayed, I'd wait until he was 1.5 to 2 years old if you can.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He looks like he could be PB to me too. If he has lost most of his baby teeth, I agree with the others that he is probably a little older than 4 months. My pup was 4 months on July 20th and the only baby teeth she has lost are the very front ones.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Love his name!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gricey, welcome to the site and thank you for rescuing! Enzo looks beautiful & I agree w/ above~fuzzybutt 5-6 mos old. Lucky you, lucky him)


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for rescuing this little guy! No dogs belong in pounds, but it is especially hard trying to understand how a pup got there. How can anyone not love that face? 

He looks like a purebred long hair to me too. I'd guess he is 5 or 6 months old also. 

I love his name. Enzo is on my list of names for future dogs.









We look forward to hearing more about Enzo and seeing more pictures.


----------



## Gricey (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the feedback. I look forward to posting some new pics soon. He was tired when we took this one. Usually he has that great big smiley GS face


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like your dog. what does mixed with a breed a little more temperate than the GSD mean ???? GSD'S get along fine with cats an other animals. they have to be well socialized and trained. once you do this they should be fine in most situations.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

doggiedad, I second that question. I have 3 very high drive working shepherds and they are all trained not to mess with the 4 cats.....now if I could train the cats not to beat up my shepherds I will be doing a really good job. Because the cats know the dogs have to ignore them they are constantly plotting for sneak attacks.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Your pup is gorgeous and looks pb to me.

Enzo - was he named for the dog in The Art of Racing in the Rain? Just curious - that was a great book and I loved the name in it.

More pictures, please?


----------

